
Top Apps Made with Flutter – 17 Stories by Developers and Business Owners - agnieszkaczapla
https://www.thedroidsonroids.com/blog/apps-made-with-flutter
======
tmuter
Quality content! I appreciate that that's not only a list, but owners and
developers of those apps added their point of view. This list is also a great
source of flutter apps examples: [https://github.com/Solido/awesome-
flutter](https://github.com/Solido/awesome-flutter)

------
vladbart
looks great, I heard about it a lot and it look's like that Flutter is growing
rapidly.

